# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Ron Paul Action Figure

## jayblaq

Talking Ron Paul action figure - like new!

Limited edition and sold for $100 during Ron Paul's 2012 Presidential campaign, but it took most of us over a year to receive the item due to American production and issues with the first round.

Ron says:
"I Ron Paul, I'm a congressman from Texas. I am the 'Champion of the C.onstitution'.  Ideas spread, they can't stop them.  An idea whose time has come cannot be stopped by any army or any government"

I will also throw in some items from the 2012 campaign!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/172125810267...84.m1555.l2649

----------


## Ronin Truth

What's Ron doing, delivering babies?

----------


## TheTexan

> took most of us over a year to receive the item due to American production


You're really blaming America for that?  That's ridiculous.

Move to China if you want your $#@!ty $#@! made there within reasonable time-frames.

----------


## angelatc

> You're really blaming America for that?  That's ridiculous.
> 
> Move to China if you want your $#@!ty $#@! made there within reasonable time-frames.


He's actually right.  The guy that was making them got in over his head, I think.

Whats the reserve?

----------


## TheTexan

> He's actually right.  The guy that was making them got in over his head, I think.
> 
> Whats the reserve?


 
Would you rather have it made in $#@!ty China in a reasonable time frame? Or get the same thing a year or two later from ++America++

I know what I'd choose. This is a Ron Paul Action Figure we're talking about, not some $#@!ty little plastic toy to be made overseas.

----------


## angelatc

> Would you rather have it made in $#@!ty China in a reasonable time frame? Or get the same thing a year or two later from ++America++
> 
> I know what I'd choose. This is a Ron Paul Action Figure we're talking about, not some $#@!ty little plastic toy to be made overseas.


It isn't about what I want.  The customers who actually paid for them were understandably pissed when they couldn't get a straight answer about delivery.

----------


## Murrika

Looks like somebody bought it

----------


## semprelibere

Looks like a pair of action figures are on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/302351156333...84.m1555.l2649

----------

